# large Yucatan snake



## sinola (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Forum members, Driving on the quota from Merida to Cancun I came across an enormous snake sunning himself on the highway. This was 15 years ago but I remember it was very brightly colored could have had red and green or red and yellow...and around 6 feet long. Does anyone have an idea what snake this might have been?

thanks


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

sinola said:


> Hello Forum members, Driving on the quota from Merida to Cancun I came across an enormous snake sunning himself on the highway. This was 15 years ago but I remember it was very brightly colored could have had red and green or red and yellow...and around 6 feet long. Does anyone have an idea what snake this might have been?
> 
> thanks


Sounds exactly like Joseph S. "Slim" Snakey, formerly of Leona Vicario although he would be dead by now.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

No idea, but have you tried this search in Google? Type: _yucatan snake species red_ and click on the Image search. Do any of those look like what you saw?


----------

